# Ground turkey meatloaf



## honeybee (Nov 30, 2004)

What are your favorite turkey meatloaf recipes? How do you alter the seasonings from your meatloaf recipes made with beef and/or pork?


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi honeybee.  I just posted a turkey meatloaf recipee under the beef section where a meatloaf thread was started.  Let me know if you can't find it and I'll repost for you!


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 30, 2004)

this is my favorite from Ina Garten

Turkey Meatloaf  

3 cups chopped yellow onions (2 large onions)
2 tablespoons good olive oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves (1/2 teaspoon dried)
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
3/4 cup chicken stock
1 1/2 teaspoons tomato paste
5 pounds ground turkey breast
1 1/2 cups plain dry bread crumbs
3 extra-large eggs, beaten
3/4 cup ketchup
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 

In a medium saute pan, over medium-low heat, cook the onions, olive oil, salt, pepper, and thyme until translucent, but not browned, approximately 15 minutes. Add the Worcestershire sauce, chicken stock, and tomato paste and mix well. Allow to cool to room temperature. 

Combine the ground turkey, bread crumbs, eggs, and onion mixture in a large bowl. Mix well and shape into a rectangular loaf on an ungreased sheet pan. Spread the ketchup evenly on top. Bake for 1 1/2 hours until the internal temperature is 160 degrees F. and the meatloaf is cooked through. (A pan of hot water in the oven under the meatloaf will keep the top from cracking.) Serve hot, at room temperature, or cold in a sandwich.


Yield: 8 to 10 servings

Good Luck!


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2004)

never tried turkey meatloaf.
interesting. have to try it now 
lol


----------



## debthecook (Nov 30, 2004)

I tried Ina Garten's too. I felt it really needed that ketchup on top, it was good.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 2, 2004)

Go with Ina's recipe, it is great.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 2, 2004)

These are two good recipes.  They are both very versatile and work well with any ground meat.

Nantucket Meatloaf
1/4 c Whole cranberry sauce (can use leftover homemade sauce)
3/4 c Dark brown sugar, packed 
2 1/2 lb Ground meat (turkey, chicken, pork or chuck)
1/2 c Milk 
1 Onion, finely chopped 
1/4 c Ketchup 
1/2 c Plain bread crumbs 
2 Eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 ts Dried thyme 
1/2 ts Dried marjoram 
1/2 ts Dried rosemary 
2  Bay leaves 
Salt and pepper to taste

Preheat the oven to 350F. Lightly oil a large loaf pan. 
1.In a small bowl, combine the cranberry sauce and brown sugar. Place the cranberry sauce mixture in the bottom of the prepared loaf pan. 
2.In a large bowl, combine the remaining ingredients, except the bay leaves, and mix well. 
3.Press the meatloaf mixture in the pan on top of the sauce. Top the loaf with the bay leaves and bake for 1 1/2 hours or until done. Allow the loaf to cool for 20 minutes and then remove the bay leaves. 
4.To serve, carefully turn the loaf onto a serving plate so that the sauce side is up. Drizzle the pan juices over the loaf.

Honey Dijon Meatloaf
1 1/2 lb Ground meat (turkey, chicken, pork or chuck)
1/3 c Dry bread crumbs 
2  Eggs, slightly beaten 
1/2 c Onion, chopped 
1 ts Basil leaves 
Salt and pepper to taste
3 tb Dijon mustard 
3 tb Honey 
2 tb Scallions, chopped 

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly oil a large loaf pan.
1.Combine ground meat, bread crumbs, onions, basil, salt, and pepper. 
2.Stir the eggs into the meat mixture, mixing lightly but thoroughly. 
3.Shape into loaf. Place loaf in loaf pan (can also be made on a baking sheet - the outside gets a bit of a crust).
4.Combine honey and mustard, brush 1/2 of mixture on loaf. Bake uncovered for 30 minutes. Brush with remaining glaze. Bake for 20-30 more minutes. Remove from oven and sprinkle with scallions.


----------



## htc (Dec 3, 2004)

I just substitute ground turkey where beef is called for. I went to a local grocery store and they were selling Mediterranean style meatloaf.  So instead, I went home and made my own.  Sorry this isn't much of a recipe, but I did something like this:

2 lbs ground turkey (dark meat cuz it's cheaper & won't dry out as fast)
2 eggs
1/2c or 1c WW bread crumbs
1 or 2 small cans spinach (I squeezed the water out)
a bunch of sliced green/red olives
feta cheese
1 pkt onion dip 
BBQ sauce on top (instead of ketchup)

I don't know if I got the egg/bread crumb ratio correct, I had to call my grandmother and I forgot what she said. (I'll have to call her again, next time) Anyways, it turned out really well and DH and son gobbled it up.  I thought it was a great way to sneak a little veggies in their diet w/o them noticing.


----------

